# GSM Modem SMS alarmierung/steuerung



## Markus (6 März 2004)

hi,

ich suche ein gsm modem oder eine möglichkeit wie ich so etwas in der art so günstig wie möglich selbst bauen kann (zb mit altem handy)

es geht darum das mehrere leute (wenn möglich 10 oder mehr) per sms benachrichtigt werden wenn eine alarmanlage in einem entlegenem gebiet ausgelöst wird.

kosten darfs natürlich nichts, ist für ein jugend/freizeitprojekt...

industie gsm modems habe ich nur für ca 500¤ gefunden.

auch eine entsprechende pc software wäre denkbar die dann eine kommunikation über ein angeschlossenes handy aufbaut.

wobei mir ein eigenständiges hw-modul lieber wäre.

das modul muss mindestens einen eingang haben der ein versenden der sms (an mehrere personen gleichzeitig) auslöst.

am besten wären natürlich mehrere e/a um auch funktionen steuern zu können.

bin über jedem tipp dankbar!

-bauanleitungen
-software
-günstige angebote
-alternativen? (zur info 2km bis zum nächsten festnetzanschluss)
-ebay
-...einfach alles!


----------



## Zottel (8 März 2004)

Du könntest auch die Tasten des Handys mit Relais ansteuern...

Oder eine S7 mit Teleservice-Adapter ein GSM-Modem benutzen lassen (kenn' ich nur vom hörensagen).

Ansonsten bräuchtest du nur einen Festnetzanschluss, über den sich ein (alter) Rechner ins Internet einwählt.
Dieser könnte dann über ein SMS-Gateway SMS verschicken. Gib mal diesen Begriff bei google ein.
Oder er schickt e-mails an mail accounts, deren Provider bei Eingang einer mail (nach welcher Zeit?) den Empfänger per SMS benachrichtigen.


----------



## Markus (8 März 2004)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest auch die Tasten des Handys mit Relais ansteuern...



hehe und dann in der sps eine schrittkette tippen um ne sms zu schreiben, wäre mal was neues, irgendwie gefällt mir das, ist so abstrakt und kompliziert. wäre sicher hübsch anzusehen, warum nicht? DANKE! :-D



> Oder eine S7 mit Teleservice-Adapter ein GSM-Modem benutzen lassen (kenn' ich nur vom hörensagen).



das hört sich interessant an, kann die s7 ihre mpi-schnittstelle zum senden nutzen? ich meine also so wie einen cp340?
bei der 200er geht das ja.



> Ansonsten bräuchtest du nur einen Festnetzanschluss, über den sich ein (alter) Rechner ins Internet einwählt.
> Dieser könnte dann über ein SMS-Gateway SMS verschicken. Gib mal diesen Begriff bei google ein.
> Oder er schickt e-mails an mail accounts, deren Provider bei Eingang einer mail (nach welcher Zeit?) den Empfänger per SMS benachrichtigen.



naja wie gesagt, festnetz is nich


----------



## Zottel (8 März 2004)

S7 und Modem:
Wahrscheinlich habe ich es auch im Handbuch der 200er gelesen...

Relais:
Wenn Du das ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehst, sind C-MOS Schalter (z.B.4066) wohl besser.


----------



## Peter_AUT (15 April 2004)

*Billiger*

Ich würde es so machen:

Entweder:
Mit einem C51 Controller - kostet je nach Typ so zwischen 5-20¤
In diesem Fall musst du aber noch eine Schaltung drum rum bauen.
Spannungsversorgung, Quarz, Pegelwandler für RS232...

Oder:
Mitsubishi FX1N - kostet in der kleinsten Ausführung ca 200¤ - ev. könnte man auch eine FX1S nehmen - hat aber einen kleineren Speicher ist aber billiger - ab ca 130¤. - Dazu noch ein RS232 Modul nochmal ca 40¤

Als GSM Modem würd ich ein Fastrack oder ein Integra von Wavecom nehmen was nochmal so ca 150-200¤ kostet.

Bauplan hab ich keinen, kann dir aber ein Prinzipbild zeichnen wenn du willst.

Grüße Peter


----------



## Markus (15 April 2004)

habe inzwischen ein fertiggerät gekauft.

es hat 4 digitale ausgänge, 4 digitale eingänge, 4 analoge eingänge.

über interne funtionen kann man bestimmte ereignisse verunden oder verodern, also hat das teil auch grundlegene sps funktionen.

das teil basiert auch auf einem microcontroler, einem tiger (www.wilke.de)
mit den dingern habe ich selber shcon gearbeitet.

dank der digitalen ausgänge kann man mit dem modul auch über sms fernschalten. die werte der analogeingänge kann man sich auch schicken lassen (normiert).

ein recht feines teil, jedoch habe ich inzwischen eine lösung gefunden die für mich besser geeignet ist, ich nutze die unten beschriebene funktion mit s7 300 und ts-adapter. siehe hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=845


das gsm gerät würde ich gerne wieder verkaufen, wenn hier jemand interesse hat, bitte melden. das gerät ist neu, ovp und mit allen kabeln antenne und software.
infos hier:
http://www.ubicom.de/html/melder.html

datenblatt:
http://www.ubicom.de/pdf/advanced_gsm_modul.pdf

vb 500 euro

markus@powertronik.de


----------

